# Whose keeping pipefish?



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Wonder whose keeping them, how long have they had them and what source of food do you use ?

Thanks,


----------



## DurhamReefer (Oct 5, 2016)

I had one for a while. He was eating live pods off the rocks. He seemed to be doing quite well, his colour was much better than when I got him and he put on weight.
I think I killed him by stressing him out. I was trying to get a bully of a tang out of the tank and I think that's what did it. Next day he was breathing heavy, following day he was dead. Nothing changed in the tank other the failed tang capture.
I tried feeding him frozen pods and oyster eggs. Didn't work, only live would do.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

How long did he Last and what type?

I wondered if any ever been trained to eat prepared food


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Coral reef shop has a few dragon face, alligator and banded pipe fish last week. Red said the dragon face were eating frozen. I didn't see it, but I believe Red


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a blue line pipe - i've only had it for a few months, though. I tried three that were in a small section together at the LFS and weren't fighting, but the second they went in my tank - definitely all males, and a turf war ensued. I threw one in my nps tank and have seen it a few times, and the most aggressive one is in my 20g microfish tank. It eats pods for sure, but may also eat the little bit of larrys and NPS food I put in for the gorgonians in the tank. It's pretty fat so its definitely eating something.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a pair of dragon face pipefish for two weeks now.
They are out and about and look like they're eating.

Just hoped someone had a successful experience with any type.

I saw the various pipefish at the coral reef shop the Friday they came in, I was there picking up some reef nutrition and I feed Larry Reef Frenzy.

I have two bottles of Copepods in the tank over a month ago.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I had a pair of dragon face, but they didn't last long, probably only 3 months or so!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have blue line pipefish in my small tank for the past year and they were eating Larrys. I had a banded pipefish in my refugeum for about 8 months that never ate anything except live pods. I think it went through the entire pod population and was not sustainable.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Fortunately the pair I have at least the male is eating the reef nutrition tigger feast out of the water column for the past few days. I'm mixing larrys Reef frenzy with some phytoplankton and the tigger feast. I added the 2 bottles of Copepods over a month before I got them. So if they perish then I'm unsure I can do any more for them. But they're both very alert and hunting constantly and picking. They don't look thin but I doubt they ever could.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I just picked up a pipefish. My frag qt tank was being overrun with pods and some flatworms. Thought it would be a cute pet for the tank. Acclimated it last night and after going in the tank, it started scooting around, picking pods off the rock I have in the tank. Lots of fun.

Picked it up from Aquatic Kingdom, they also had banded pipefish. It was labled as alligator but when i look online, I'm confused if its that, or a dragonface. The Big Als next door also had banded pipefish and green alligator pipefish


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's a pic of one of my dragon face pipefish


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep dragon face pipefish


----------

